# diamondback



## kunklec (Aug 21, 2009)

Hello to all. I am new to this forum. I do a lot of gunsmithing on 1911's, building competition guns and repairs/improvements, trigger jobs, sights, etc. I also do blueing. Recently got request to refinish very rusty diamondback. Cannot find my book on colt revolvers (after moving). The only question I have is removing the extractor and rod. Is this a regular thread or left handed? I have done the other internal parts enough that I have no issues there. Just seems like I read that on some revolvers the extractor rod thread was left handed. Any body have this info? I hate to buy another book, don't do many Colt revolvers. As soon as I buy the book, I will find my other copy. Any help will be greatly appreciated.
Chip Kunkle


----------



## banjar (Dec 11, 2008)

Welcome from North Carolina. Can't help with the issue you have but I'm sure someone will have the answer.


----------



## GURU1911 (Nov 16, 2010)

Contact the gun tech department at brownells for the answer to your question. However, i think this is what they will tell you:

The colt ejector rod unscrews to the left (counter-clockwise), while the s&w unscrews to the right (clockwise)


----------

